# Open Letter to the RMA Community



## Bob Hubbard

Recently, the RMA Forum has gotten a little "heated". I say heated because it hasn't yet gotten to the flame war point, though it is close and getting closer.

I would like to address a few points.
*
#1 The Rules.*
It is often stated that "I didn't know" when someone is called on a rules violation. Now, as they say ignorance of the law is no excuse. When you registered, you checked a box that said "I have read, and agree to abide by the MartialTalk.Com rules." If you read them and now willfully ignore them, you deserver to be taken to task for it. If you did not read them and agreed to them, then you are a fool, for only a fool would agree to something they haven't read. Either way, your participation here requires you to follow our rules, period.

* #2 Other Boards Issues*
Simply put, they do not belong here. If you drag a problem in from somewhere else, don't expect a warm welcome here. We aren't here to allow you a new battleground.

* #3 Personal Issues From Elsewhere*
Again, they do not belong here. If you and "X" do not get along, then put "X" on your ignore list and do just that, ignore them. If you feel that someone is bringing up a personal issue that doesn't belong, then report the post or thread to our staff and we will handle it. Realize that if you use the "Report" system as a weapon against someone else, that we are smart enough to figure this out.

* #4 Posting Style*
Before wading into Forum Combat here, you may wish to read this thread from one of our former members on Netiquette.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25974


Simply put folks, you are welcome to discuss your arts, your techniques, your histories and your events. We would greatly appreciate this.
You are _not _welcome to slam, bash, insult or scream at each other.
I hope this is now clear.


----------

